# Guess My Bully Blood Line



## Jay79 (Feb 9, 2015)

*Guess my dogs Blood Line*

Hello All,

New this forum and would like to say Hi. I just got my little buddy Rollo when he was 9 weeks, he is now 4 months old and doing very well. Now since he does not have papers I dont know what he is, but I thought it might be fun to guess what he "might" be and to see what the experts think.

Feel free to post pics of your pit/bully mix, I would love to see them


----------



## DickyT (Jan 29, 2014)

Not being a fan of guessing games, all I can say is cute mutt!


----------



## TeamCourter (Oct 22, 2013)

He's a mutt, but he's a cute one. I have two mutts myself.


----------



## ::::COACH:::: (Apr 4, 2012)

Super handsome!!!!


----------



## jttar (Jan 31, 2013)

Hello Jay79 and welcome to the forum. Thanks for the pictures. Rollo is a good looking pup. Love the markings on his face.

Joe


----------



## Jay79 (Feb 9, 2015)

Thanks guys.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

Cute pup! So shiny!


----------

